# Two PEW females in need of homes in southern Michigan



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

One of my friends has two PEW girls who are in need of a new home.
She is moving soon and won't be able to take them and was unable to house them in anything bigger than a hamster cage.

I'll post pictures soon.
Their names are Dora and Quivers. 
Quivers is a little skittish but Dora is very outgoing. Both are very friendly. They also unfortunately look the same.

I can't take them as having six females in one compartment of my container for when I move would be a little too cramped.

She got them in May when they were little babies. I was convinced they were mice so I presume around 4 or 5 weeks old at the time. So they are about four months old now I believe.

They do look like exactly the same tho. Only way to tell them apart is by some speckles on their tail.

These guys are in oakland county btw


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

She hasn't sent me pictures of them to post yet.
But I agreed to Foster them if a home for them isn't found. 
I really need to find homes for them because I really don't want to have six rats in one compartment of the container.
I feel like an idiot for offering but I don't want to just like not help you know?
Nine rats is way too many for me mine are a handful as it is, even if I'm just fostering two of them. That also means that they would be taking up my only extra cage and I'd have to properly introduce them successfully within the next three weeks. Which isn't a whole lot of time especially since I couldn't pick them up til next week anyway so I'll only have two weeks. 
This just sounds like a bad idea all together. I'm scared someone is going to get hurt if I put two unfamiliar rats in the same container. Which will make an already stressful environment much more stressful during the move.
I could leave them with Zach and they'll have a huuuuuge cage all to themselves when I leave.
I don't know what to do.
These two girls are absolutely lovely and adorable. I just don't want to stress my babies out or bite off more than I can chew

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

If it was just one girl I would defiantly help, but im not sure if i can convince my husband to let me take in two.... do you live anywhere near Detroit? How old are the girls? .. I'll talk to my husband and see what he says but I honestly doubt he's going to be up for it


----------

